# SOURCES...stick around, make friends BLAH BLAH BLAH!!...



## KennyP (May 8, 2014)

Ok, here we go.... Before anyone starts bashing me, let me make it clear. I'm not asking for a source! AT ALL! I've been coming here and reading here for about a month now. Posted a few threads, asked questions in the chat box etc.....Every time someone asked about a source, they're told to be quiet, and "just stick around, make friends and the sources will come to ya". Now I'm a bit confused on what "stick around and make friends" means. Now, I'm on my 3rd cycle now, and I got my gear online thru a website. It seems to be legit. Over 2 cycles I put on a total of 40lbs of muscle. Also, i have bought from a couple of other websites and have that gear stored away for future use.( i hope it's legit gear, as it looks packaged very well) Now, what I'm confused about is, if I stick around for a long while, make friends, what are these friends gonna do for me? Send me to another website? Sell it to me themselves? Or lead me in the right direction? Did I just get lucky finding the website i did? My gear seems legit now but maybe I'm missing out more than I think. Maybe mine is low dosed and I don't know it. It's all so confusing because EVERYONE in these threads is saying websites are all bogus! I read reviews on 2 separate websites and the reviews seem legit. But then I read that those REVIEW websites are bogus! At the end of the day, I just wanna find the BEST SOURCE around and certainly don't wanna get scammed....Or waste my time! Any help to any of these questions would be greatly appreciated..

Thanks


----------



## Yaya (May 8, 2014)

Ur a good guy Kenny

Whoever said stick around..make friends...and the sources will come is a full blown retard


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 8, 2014)

KennyP said:


> Ok, here we go.... Before anyone starts bashing me, let me make it clear. I'm not asking for a source! AT ALL! I've been coming here and reading here for about a month now. Posted a few threads, asked questions in the chat box etc.....Every time someone asked about a source, they're told to be quiet, and "just stick around, make friends and the sources will come to ya". Now I'm a bit confused on what "stick around and make friends" means. Now, I'm on my 3rd cycle now, and I got my gear online thru a website. It seems to be legit. Over 2 cycles I put on a total of 40lbs of muscle. Also, i have bought from a couple of other websites and have that gear stored away for future use.( i hope it's legit gear, as it looks packaged very well) Now, what I'm confused about is, if I stick around for a long while, make friends, what are these friends gonna do for me? Send me to another website? Sell it to me themselves? Or lead me in the right direction? Did I just get lucky finding the website i did? My gear seems legit now but maybe I'm missing out more than I think. Maybe mine is low dosed and I don't know it. It's all so confusing because EVERYONE in these threads is saying websites are all bogus! I read reviews on 2 separate websites and the reviews seem legit. But then I read that those REVIEW websites are bogus! At the end of the day, I just wanna find the BEST SOURCE around and certainly don't wanna get scammed....Or waste my time! Any help to any of these questions would be greatly appreciated..
> 
> Thanks



a better response to your posts would be along the lines of slow down.  

Illegal drugs aren't supposed to be easy to get.  The hallmark of the better sources is that you won't find them or much about them in 30 seconds on google. 

Maybe your lab is good. Who knows. Run a cycle of test and get a blood test.


----------



## Rumpy (May 8, 2014)

I moved this tread to Uncensored.  We are not a source board, sources will not come to you.  A friend might give you a recommendation outside the board, but that's it.


----------



## Ulfhednainn (May 8, 2014)

Ever buy weed Kenny? Did you just walk up to people in the store asking them if they had a hookup? Or did you get to know someone, spark up with em maybe bullshit a bit and then get a hookup though them? It's kinda the same deal with this stuff, with different modifiers. IE physical proximity and medium. Meaning you cant spark up with people here, so conversing and bullshitting back and forth is what's left. Given the nature of the medium, and the proximity means it's going to take a bit more doing to befriend and get someone online to trust you for them to give you their hookup. I don't risk my weed guys operation or patience by sending every guy i meet his way, why would i do it with something which isn't viewed as lightly as weed? There's no time frame for this, people make friends at different speeds and some just come off as trustworthy or are good at conversation. Don't force it. Like POB said, slow down. Breathe man, impatience will ruin all your efforts if you let it. In ANY area of life.


----------



## Big Worm (May 8, 2014)

Sounds like someone is trolling.


----------



## Yaya (May 8, 2014)

I'm not recommending it because I don't take steroids or break any laws but I heard that 

Segally labs is supposed to be good

Heard they have fantastic 

LNE

and deca tillertropin


If I was to juice I would Google them


----------



## bigdaddy600 (May 8, 2014)

You can find the best source in the world. The more ppl that know about it the more likley they will a. Get shut down. B start selling underdosed stuff to meet demand. C.  Just take your money and run.  So i do not think anyone is gonna say hay man your cool. i talk to you online once in a while here is where i get my stuff. Web sites come and go finding a good place to get good stuff from for a long time takes time and lots of friends. If you found a good place great. Worried about the quality of it. On your next dose about 6 weeks into it go get you bloods done. They come back good yor set for a bit. Stock up and make some friends.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 8, 2014)

If you put on a legit 40lbs of pure muscle in 2 cycles...there's nothing wrong with your gear. You must not think so either since you are using it for your 3rd cycle and have more stocked away for future cycles.


----------



## bvs (May 8, 2014)

i know how you feel man. seems like there is somehow some sort of secret crew that you have to crack into haha


----------



## JAXNY (May 8, 2014)

Stick around and make friends means exactly that and nothing more. This is an educational board with a wealth of knowledge and that's what we encourage, everyone to stick around make friends and share your experiences. I don't think any one  told you to slow down stick around and make friends for a while and "a source will come"  either you got the wrong impression or if someone did tell you that, they are sadly mistaken or just jacking you. 
And just out of curiosity why would you trust someone on the other end of a computer who you do not know and can not see to buy illegal steroids. Or anything for that matter. You are looking for problems if you do.  
Have fun on the board learn some things, share somethings and yes make some friends and have fun.


----------



## TriniJuice (May 8, 2014)

So pretty much what your saying is...
You don't wanna have to pretened to make friends just so you can have a valid source..Tell me whose good so I don't have to waste my time here.
Well let me tell you something Kenny
GO FUCC YOURSELF

I came here because of a friend from another board (Doc)
Granted I've never met the guy but I do consider him my friend. .I've never asked him or anyone else on this site for a source
Every source I found was on my own..I'll ask if anyone's used/heard of them but ultimately "I'M" the one who makes the decision one who I want to use
This is not a source board...THIS IS AN ONLINE COMMUNITY. ..if you don't want to be apart of this community, let me reiterate this for you
GO FUCC YOURSELF

and I don't give a shxt if I miss read your post...let this be a post for someone else who has that mentality.


----------



## JAXNY (May 8, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> So pretty much what your saying is...
> You don't wanna have to pretened to make friends just so you can have a valid source..Tell me whose good so I don't have to waste my time here.
> Well let me tell you something Kenny
> GO FUCC YOURSELF
> ...



Easy there trin.....breathe and howl..breathe in and howl... breathe and howl. 
You need to be careful, trin will rip your balls off and feed them to you. That'll be your source. Lol.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 8, 2014)

Hey Kenny, I'd recommend you stick around and make some friends.....


----------



## NbleSavage (May 8, 2014)

OHMIGAWD, we FRIEND-ZONED KENNY!!

(you bastards!!)


----------



## brutus79 (May 8, 2014)

So you aren't asking for a source- you are just asking about asking for a source if you needed to ask about a source... and how to do that with the smallest amount of effort and interaction on your part?  Let me dust off my source black book for you.


----------



## Yaya (May 8, 2014)

http:// http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HyTpu6BmE88


----------



## bigezy (May 8, 2014)

i knew just by the title of this post that it would get interesting quick.........i was right lol.


----------



## bigezy (May 8, 2014)

but on another note you do need to stick around and make friends and LEARN. i promise that after 3 cycles you do not know it all. good luck


----------



## KennyP (May 8, 2014)

Holy cow! Wow! didn't mean to set certain people off! There seems to be a lot of mis and confusing 411 on the threads. Lots of joking and kidding around. So it's kind of hard to figure out whats real and whats not. For some of you who responded with kind and good info. Thank You! I really appreciate that! I truly am just trying to figure all this out. I think I just did for the most part. And for those who want to be just flat out rude, then maybe you ought to consider getting off the juice....speaking to people like that who have legitimate questions is no way to treat anyone. You came here to meet and make friends with people, yet u speak to people like that?  No wonder ur here! I'd be willing to bet this certain person don't have too many friends in the real world.....Clearly.....This certain rude person has been on here what? A couple of months? seriously? U don't own this website pal! Maybe you ought to stick around a bit longer and learn some manners from the good guys on here. They're here I assure you that! I've spoken to several of them that really want to help us rookies out! Ya know, it's hard enough to sit and write on these boards without the fear of being treated like crap! You sit and try and word things the best you can and for some people(usually the rude ones) still want to rip you a new butt! And ya want the new guys to ask questions, then get all over them if they ask the question wrong! I did my best, I'm not a troll, just a guy trying to do this right! Sorry i asked! I'll think twice next time! Later!


----------



## Tren4Life (May 8, 2014)

KennyP said:


> Holy cow! Wow! didn't mean to set certain people off! There seems to be a lot of mis and confusing 411 on the threads. Lots of joking and kidding around. So it's kind of hard to figure out whats real and whats not. For some of you who responded with kind and good info. Thank You! I really appreciate that! I truly am just trying to figure all this out. I think I just did for the most part. And for those who want to be just flat out rude, then maybe you ought to consider getting off the juice....speaking to people like that who have legitimate questions is no way to treat anyone. You came here to meet and make friends with people, yet u speak to people like that?  No wonder ur here! I'd be willing to bet this certain person don't have too many friends in the real world.....Clearly.....This certain rude person has been on here what? A couple of months? seriously? U don't own this website pal! Maybe you ought to stick around a bit longer and learn some manners from the good guys on here. They're here I assure you that! I've spoken to several of them that really want to help us rookies out! Ya know, it's hard enough to sit and write on these boards without the fear of being treated like crap! You sit and try and word things the best you can and for some people(usually the rude ones) still want to rip you a new butt! And ya want the new guys to ask questions, then get all over them if they ask the question wrong! I did my best, I'm not a troll, just a guy trying to do this right! Sorry i asked! I'll think twice next time! Later!



If your gonna make it around here you have to have thick skin brother. Yes the gear does give us a short fuse, but if you wanna be part of the family we have here you have to take that into consideration. 

Let me ask you this did you learn anything from the posts in this thread?


----------



## brutus79 (May 8, 2014)

KennyP said:


> Holy cow! Wow! didn't mean to set certain people off! There seems to be a lot of mis and confusing 411 on the threads. Lots of joking and kidding around. So it's kind of hard to figure out whats real and whats not. For some of you who responded with kind and good info. Thank You! I really appreciate that! I truly am just trying to figure all this out. I think I just did for the most part. And for those who want to be just flat out rude, then maybe you ought to consider getting off the juice....speaking to people like that who have legitimate questions is no way to treat anyone. You came here to meet and make friends with people, yet u speak to people like that?  No wonder ur here! I'd be willing to bet this certain person don't have too many friends in the real world.....Clearly.....This certain rude person has been on here what? A couple of months? seriously? U don't own this website pal! Maybe you ought to stick around a bit longer and learn some manners from the good guys on here. They're here I assure you that! I've spoken to several of them that really want to help us rookies out! Ya know, it's hard enough to sit and write on these boards without the fear of being treated like crap! You sit and try and word things the best you can and for some people(usually the rude ones) still want to rip you a new butt! And ya want the new guys to ask questions, then get all over them if they ask the question wrong! I did my best, I'm not a troll, just a guy trying to do this right! Sorry i asked! I'll think twice next time! Later!



Hmmmmm- let me be the first to tell you : this is not a source board.  YOU are the idiot for asking the best way to "make friends" and find a source.  Expect to be mocked if you ask for gardening tips as well- you might think because weight lifting and sourcing illegal steroids are intertwined in your mind you might as well start a pointless thread like this and see where it goes... and you were wrong.  Don't be a wiseass and don't get butthurt because your pointless post generated more pointless posts you were offended by.  AGAIN- THIS IS NOT A SOURCE BOARD!

There is an awesome site called eroids that takes all the "work" out of the hunt for you.  Good luck.


----------



## DreamChaser (May 8, 2014)

I found my source through another board by sticking around and making friends....


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 8, 2014)

Ive been a member OF various sites within last 15 years. I can honestly tell you that guys who come join a site think they automatically have source contacts. Its never been that easy for me. Ive made many friends by just replying to threads even if my .02 was useless info. Ive learned quite a bit and honestly still need to learn more.
When you have been away for a few years you get a reality check k on how things are constantly changing.
Hopefully you gain friends like I want to do and we all can help each other out.


----------



## event462 (May 8, 2014)

Ulfhednainn said:


> Ever buy weed Kenny? Did you just walk up to people in the store asking them if they had a hookup? Or did you get to know someone, spark up with em maybe bullshit a bit and then get a hookup though them? It's kinda the same deal with this stuff, with different modifiers. IE physical proximity and medium. Meaning you cant spark up with people here, so conversing and bullshitting back and forth is what's left. Given the nature of the medium, and the proximity means it's going to take a bit more doing to befriend and get someone online to trust you for them to give you their hookup. I don't risk my weed guys operation or patience by sending every guy i meet his way, why would i do it with something which isn't viewed as lightly as weed? There's no time frame for this, people make friends at different speeds and some just come off as trustworthy or are good at conversation. Don't force it. Like POB said, slow down. Breathe man, impatience will ruin all your efforts if you let it. In ANY area of life.



Very thoughtful and well put.


----------



## AlphaD (May 8, 2014)

Shit I stuck around for almost two years and still havent found any sorcerers.  I might be on the wrong site but if I am going to win the battle for middle earth I could use at least one or two good sorcerers.


----------



## event462 (May 8, 2014)

KennyP said:


> Holy cow! Wow! didn't mean to set certain people off! There seems to be a lot of mis and confusing 411 on the threads. Lots of joking and kidding around. So it's kind of hard to figure out whats real and whats not. For some of you who responded with kind and good info. Thank You! I really appreciate that! I truly am just trying to figure all this out. I think I just did for the most part. And for those who want to be just flat out rude, then maybe you ought to consider getting off the juice....speaking to people like that who have legitimate questions is no way to treat anyone. You came here to meet and make friends with people, yet u speak to people like that?  No wonder ur here! I'd be willing to bet this certain person don't have too many friends in the real world.....Clearly.....This certain rude person has been on here what? A couple of months? seriously? U don't own this website pal! Maybe you ought to stick around a bit longer and learn some manners from the good guys on here. They're here I assure you that! I've spoken to several of them that really want to help us rookies out! Ya know, it's hard enough to sit and write on these boards without the fear of being treated like crap! You sit and try and word things the best you can and for some people(usually the rude ones) still want to rip you a new butt! And ya want the new guys to ask questions, then get all over them if they ask the question wrong! I did my best, I'm not a troll, just a guy trying to do this right! Sorry i asked! I'll think twice next time! Later!



I agree with Steelers4life about having to have a thick skin. I tend to cry after chick flicks, I cry when I miss my girl, and I sob when I miss my meals but I NEVER get upset here. It might appear it at times, but no one is personally attacking you. Maybe they didn't use muck tact but I truly feel no one here is trying to be malicious. They are trying to protect this site because we tend to think of it as our 2nd home. I know I do. The problem with asking for sources or even how would you eventually ask, it sends out a big light to the legal community.


----------



## Radical1 (May 8, 2014)

Ask Trini for his source.  His sources Tren is obviously legit!!


----------



## shenky (May 8, 2014)

KennyP said:


> Ok, here we go.... Before anyone starts bashing me, let me make it clear. I'm not asking for a source! AT ALL! I've been coming here and reading here for about a month now. Posted a few threads, asked questions in the chat box etc.....Every time someone asked about a source, they're told to be quiet, and "just stick around, make friends and the sources will come to ya". Now I'm a bit confused on what "stick around and make friends" means. Now, I'm on my 3rd cycle now, and I got my gear online thru a website. It seems to be legit. Over 2 cycles I put on a total of 40lbs of muscle. Also, i have bought from a couple of other websites and have that gear stored away for future use.( i hope it's legit gear, as it looks packaged very well) Now, what I'm confused about is, if I stick around for a long while, make friends, what are these friends gonna do for me? Send me to another website? Sell it to me themselves? Or lead me in the right direction? Did I just get lucky finding the website i did? My gear seems legit now but maybe I'm missing out more than I think. Maybe mine is low dosed and I don't know it. It's all so confusing because EVERYONE in these threads is saying websites are all bogus! I read reviews on 2 separate websites and the reviews seem legit. But then I read that those REVIEW websites are bogus! At the end of the day, I just wanna find the BEST SOURCE around and certainly don't wanna get scammed....Or waste my time! Any help to any of these questions would be greatly appreciated..
> 
> Thanks



Gear is not limited to the internet. The "stick around and make friends" route definitely works in the gym. Also packaging doesn't mean anything. My local source's gear is unlabeled. Works fine.


----------



## Ulfhednainn (May 8, 2014)

Im a sorcerer! Why didnt you say you had a quest Alpha? I have a +2 dmg staff and a Fireball spell that will cook anything! Though I mostly just attack the darkness with it.


----------



## Ulfhednainn (May 9, 2014)

KennyP said:


> Holy cow! Wow! didn't mean to set certain people off! There seems to be a lot of mis and confusing 411 on the threads. Lots of joking and kidding around. So it's kind of hard to figure out whats real and whats not. For some of you who responded with kind and good info. Thank You! I really appreciate that! I truly am just trying to figure all this out. I think I just did for the most part. And for those who want to be just flat out rude, then maybe you ought to consider getting off the juice....speaking to people like that who have legitimate questions is no way to treat anyone. You came here to meet and make friends with people, yet u speak to people like that?  No wonder ur here! I'd be willing to bet this certain person don't have too many friends in the real world.....Clearly.....This certain rude person has been on here what? A couple of months? seriously? U don't own this website pal! Maybe you ought to stick around a bit longer and learn some manners from the good guys on here. They're here I assure you that! I've spoken to several of them that really want to help us rookies out! Ya know, it's hard enough to sit and write on these boards without the fear of being treated like crap! You sit and try and word things the best you can and for some people(usually the rude ones) still want to rip you a new butt! And ya want the new guys to ask questions, then get all over them if they ask the question wrong! I did my best, I'm not a troll, just a guy trying to do this right! Sorry i asked! I'll think twice next time! Later!



Also, I'm not one to normally give social advice as it's not my strongest talent. But I've noticed talking ambiguously or sarcastically about someone, in front of that someone, usually only drives the wedge deeper instead of making things more amicable. That combined with the fact you're dealing with people who already have frayed nerves/short fuses is just asking for isolation. A good rule is that if someone is direct and upfront with you, you should return the hootspah. Tactfully of course, and in this case eloquence isn't a requirement so you don't have to be long-winded to get your point across.


----------



## Get Some (May 9, 2014)

KennyP said:


> Ok, here we go.... Before anyone starts bashing me, let me make it clear. I'm not asking for a source! AT ALL! I've been coming here and reading here for about a month now. Posted a few threads, asked questions in the chat box etc.....Every time someone asked about a source, they're told to be quiet, and "just stick around, make friends and the sources will come to ya". Now I'm a bit confused on what "stick around and make friends" means. Now, I'm on my 3rd cycle now, and I got my gear online thru a website. It seems to be legit. *Over 2 cycles I put on a total of 40lbs of muscle.* Also, i have bought from a couple of other websites and have that gear stored away for future use.( i hope it's legit gear, as it looks packaged very well) Now, what I'm confused about is, if I stick around for a long while, make friends, what are these friends gonna do for me? Send me to another website? Sell it to me themselves? Or lead me in the right direction? Did I just get lucky finding the website i did? My gear seems legit now but maybe I'm missing out more than I think. Maybe mine is low dosed and I don't know it. It's all so confusing because EVERYONE in these threads is saying websites are all bogus! I read reviews on 2 separate websites and the reviews seem legit. But then I read that those REVIEW websites are bogus! At the end of the day, I just wanna find the BEST SOURCE around and certainly don't wanna get scammed....Or waste my time! Any help to any of these questions would be greatly appreciated..
> 
> Thanks



No you didn't

I can't follow the story when you exaggerate. Please say you kept 40 lbs of gains and not gained 40 lbs of muscle. A 40 lb gain in actual muscle would be NEAR IMPOSSIBLE in just 2 cycles. Craziest I have ever seen was close to 50 lbs in a year... crazy gear, crazy amounts of food, crazy training, and nothing else. Please be more specific next time. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Malevolence (May 9, 2014)

Basically we all just want to touch your pp. That's why they say "stick around, make friends".


----------



## KennyP (May 9, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> If your gonna make it around here you have to have thick skin brother. Yes the gear does give us a short fuse, but if you wanna be part of the family we have here you have to take that into consideration.
> 
> Let me ask you this did you learn anything from the posts in this thread?



Yes I did Steel.....Thank You.....Cowboys!


----------



## KennyP (May 9, 2014)

Get Some said:


> No you didn't
> 
> I can't follow the story when you exaggerate. Please say you kept 40 lbs of gains and not gained 40 lbs of muscle. A 40 lb gain in actual muscle would be NEAR IMPOSSIBLE in just 2 cycles. Craziest I have ever seen was close to 50 lbs in a year... crazy gear, crazy amounts of food, crazy training, and nothing else. Please be more specific next time. Thanks for your time.



Not true GS.... I weighed 190 about 16 months ago. I am hanging around 227-231lbs daily now. No exaggerating here my friend. End my 3rd cycle now 4 weeks in. Tren didn't work for me so I called it quits last week. Deca did it!


----------



## Infantry87 (May 9, 2014)

^^^^ This sounds like either LE or tiller..... Also just my .02 here but to me Tren is a much better overall compound then deca... Deca will put on some serious mass but it will be some water retention to your look so 40+ Lbs of  LBM is pretty difficult.


----------



## brutus79 (May 9, 2014)

Infantry87 said:


> ^^^^ This sounds like either LE or tiller..... Also just my .02 here but to me Tren is a much better overall compound then deca... Deca will put on some serious mass but it will be some water retention to your look so 40+ Lbs of  LBM is pretty difficult.



Ditto.  Deca is 30% water weight.  I smell troll.


----------



## KennyP (May 9, 2014)

Brutus, aren't you new here too? And ur defending this website as if you own it. Thats so neat...Jumpin on the wagon with some other rude folks! Did ur not so funny response make you feel good? And this isn't a source board? Hmmmmm I wasn't aware of that. Thanks for telling me. U can clearly read, but comprehension is not ur strong suit......Read the post again dummy!! I never asked for a source.


----------



## Rumpy (May 9, 2014)

Kenny, this has been kind of a sensitive subject around here.   I know you didn't mean to, but you really kicked the hornets nest with this one.  Don't take what people say too personally, most of the anger is directed at the topic, not you.


----------



## brutus79 (May 9, 2014)

KennyP said:


> Brutus, aren't you new here too? And ur defending this website as if you own it. Thats so neat...Jumpin on the wagon with some other rude folks! Did ur not so funny response make you feel good? And this isn't a source board? Hmmmmm I wasn't aware of that. Thanks for telling me. U can clearly read, but comprehension is not ur strong suit......Read the post again dummy!! I never asked for a source.



I'm sorry Kenny,  I wasn't aware of the tenure guidelines when questioning the intelligence of a person and their ignorant post.  Bandwagon, eh?  More like a group of people who call 'em like they see 'em- and you, my friend, are near impossible to like with the whining about the percieved run-around, thin skinned responses and bullshit stories about lbm gains...  well, lets just say i see why making friends is a difficult and uncomfortable experience for you.  Sorry.


----------



## Malevolence (May 9, 2014)

I am new here and just want to touch your pp.


----------



## brutus79 (May 9, 2014)

Malevolence said:


> I am new here and just want to touch your pp.



Are you talking to me or the op?  I don't know if I should be jealous or excited!?!??!?


----------



## Malevolence (May 9, 2014)

I am talking to everyone!! So be jealously excited


----------



## event462 (May 9, 2014)

Free pp for everyone! Let the skyping start byatches!!!


----------



## don draco (May 9, 2014)

KennyP said:


> Not true GS.... I weighed 190 about 16 months ago. I am hanging around 227-231lbs daily now. No exaggerating here my friend. End my 3rd cycle now 4 weeks in. Tren didn't work for me so I called it quits last week. Deca did it!



Just because you put on 40 lbs doesn't mean you put on 40 lbs of muscle lol.  There's a big difference. But if you really did put on 40 lbs of muscle in just two cycles, maybe you should consider competing in the Olympia next year


----------



## Anabolic Reality (May 9, 2014)

20lbs water I'm sure


----------



## Ulfhednainn (May 9, 2014)

KennyP said:


> Brutus, aren't you new here too? And ur defending this website as if you own it. Thats so neat...Jjumpin on the wagon with some other rude folks! Did ur not so funny response make you feel good? And this isn't a source board? Hmmmmm I wasn't aware of that. Thanks for telling me. U can clearly read, but comprehension is not ur strong suit......Read the post again dummy!! I never asked for a source.



1)defending this website as if you own it
 I wasn't aware the site or any users were under attack. Shall I batten down the hatches Capn'?

2) Jumpin on the wagon with some other rude folks!
You're seeming to confuse rudeness for anything that differs from your opinion... I dont think rude means what you think it means.

3) this isn't a source board? Hmmmmm I wasn't aware of that
http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/2511-Forum-Rules-sticky ; Specifically rules 7 & 8. and I quote:


> 7. Source Checking: There is no source checking or discussing on this forum. This applies to sponsors and members as a whole.
> 
> 8. Domestic Lab Discussion: There is no US or Canadian domestic source discussion allowed in any way, shape or form on any part of the board, including the subforums. In the US, the manufacture of scheduled compounds (i.e. AAS) is illegal and we don't condone it.



For clarity: no source checking or discussing / There is no US or Canadian domestic source discussion allowed in any way, shape or form on any part of the board, including the subforums.

To further: No source discussion allowed in ANY way shape or form.

And my favorite: 4) U can clearly read, but comprehension is not ur strong suit
Pot, may I introduce you to my friend Kettle?


----------



## Kelly (May 9, 2014)

Sometimes I wonder why they have even have this section in the forums.  Seems to create more negative than positive.  Hate to read over and over a person getting bashed over  questions THEY feel are legitimate .  jmho.


----------



## Ulfhednainn (May 9, 2014)

The intial post consisted of 5 questions. The first 4 fall under a category to which no one can possibly know the answer. As we cant tell you what other people will do. (Well we can but that's a deeper conversation that goes way off spectrum and over a lot of heads. Assuming we can account for variables, which like the initial problem cannot be known.) The fifth question, again, cannot be answered without breaking the no source talk rule. 

The crux of the post, however, is the line saying "Now I'm a bit confused on what "stick around and make friends" means." Though not a question per say, it can still be clarified on. Which was done a few times. And from MY perspective, the "bashing" did not start out that harsh. Think of it like animals, first come the light little "tap checks" to let you know position/protocol/customs/ accepted behavioral patterns etc. The more and more one of the animals act out of and resist the customs of the pack, the harsher the checks have to get. From a human perspective yes it can seem rough, but in reality it's an evolutionary perfect system, (which as it so happens humans do EVERY day in EVERY place we exist with one another.)


----------



## Ulfhednainn (May 9, 2014)

To further: (because Im feeling very talkative atm) All the intial responses WERE very polite and calm. Trini being the first to show aggression. But if you or Kenny had noticed, Trini was checked on that. Instead of remaining level headed though and realizing HE was the one defended, he started gnashing back and it just started spiraling. Hence why I mentioned that he should use TACT when responding for the moment before it got to that point...


----------



## motley482 (May 9, 2014)

Trini lmao well said


----------



## Malevolence (May 9, 2014)

What I don't understand (trolling), is if you already have a source, then why the fukk would you even start a thread like this. The shit that goes on in other boards is tryng to be avoided because it is a poison that fukks people up. I would say this thread has more damage then anything else. So if that was your intent then you have succeeded. There are folks on here that will protect the ideals of this board so to keep it unlike all the Bullshit boards out there and many do consider it their board. It doesn't belong to any one person, it is ran collectively by many


----------



## TheLupinator (May 9, 2014)

KennyP said:


> Ok, here we go.... Before anyone starts bashing me...
> 
> Nothing good ever came from a thread that started like this...........
> 
> ...



You want a source, we get it. What you don't get is that this board is NOT for that. We share our experiences and knowledge. Sure, if you get to know some of the guys well enough you might stumble upon a hookup (private source > website source), although starting a thread like this, complaining about "my 16 posts hasn't found me the best source" will undoubtedly hurt your chances. You state you JUST wanna find the best source - so yes you've come to the wrong place indeed


----------



## TriniJuice (May 9, 2014)

Ulfhednainn said:


> To further: (because Im feeling very talkative atm) All the intial responses WERE very polite and calm. Trini being the first to show aggression. But if you or Kenny had noticed, Trini was checked on that. Instead of remaining level headed though and realizing HE was the one defended, he started gnashing back and it just started spiraling. Hence why I mentioned that he should use TACT when responding for the moment before it got to that point...



I like this guy...
Every time I read your post I have to use a dictionary lol
nothin wrong with adding to the vocab


----------



## Malevolence (May 9, 2014)

Vernacular


----------



## Ulfhednainn (May 9, 2014)

Veritably verbosity is a venerable vocation. Making even the most vitriolic and vehement verbs as velvet. For me its visceral but very viable and minimally vexacious. 

lol


----------



## KennyP (May 9, 2014)

Don't be a hater dawg!  If you didn't work hard enough to get the gains I did, Step it up!! Plus great genes helped! And this ectomorph bod!


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 9, 2014)

KennyP said:


> Don't be a hater dawg!  If you didn't work hard enough to get the gains I did, Step it up!! Plus great genes helped! And this ectomorph bod!


Those are called newbie gains meaning you didn't put the time and effort in naturally to build a good foundation. That's why YOU lose all your gains when u come off steroids.


----------



## TriniJuice (May 9, 2014)

KennyP said:


> Don't be a hater dawg!  If you didn't work hard enough to get the gains I did, Step it up!! Plus great genes helped! And this ectomorph bod!





> 1. You Are Not Your Somatotype
> A somatotype is one of three labels people like to use to describe themselves. Fat guys who say they have trouble losing weight claim to be endomorphs; skinny guys who say they have trouble gaining weight claim to be ectomorphs; and lucky bastards who say they gain muscle no matter what they do call themselves mesomorphs.



http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/12497-3-Things-You-Need-to-Unlearn

swagg


----------



## KennyP (May 9, 2014)

Well Ecks, I get it, new guys typically have a lot of gains initially...After my second cycle, I never lost more than 5lbs.... i started at exactly 190, got up to 231 at one point, and never got below 225 and I was completely off everything. I do, and did train very hard this past 16 months or so. Don't know what you want me to say....Thats the facts....No reason to lie.. I will say, it's been amazingly awesome to have people come up to me at work (which is a big company, so I see diff people daily) and tell how big I am! I love it!


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 9, 2014)

You shouldpost ssome pics of your physique because 225 lbs of MUSCLE is impressive.


----------



## brutus79 (May 10, 2014)

:cricket: :cricket:


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 10, 2014)

Radical1 said:


> Ask Trini for his source.  His sources Tren is obviously legit!!



Best post in this thread


----------



## shenky (May 10, 2014)

Kelly said:


> Sometimes I wonder why they have even have this section in the forums.  Seems to create more negative than positive.  Hate to read over and over a person getting bashed over  questions THEY feel are legitimate .  jmho.



That's because they use this section incorrectly


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 10, 2014)

shenky said:


> That's because they use this section incorrectly



This is correct. This forum is for discussing your EXPERIENCE with a lab. Not to ask for sources.


----------



## schultz1 (May 13, 2014)

To the op. To find a source is to do so at your own discretion. It is not the responsibility of the board/ community to point you in any direction. It seems you have stumbled upon some fine products, so you have no issues.


----------



## Lachoneus (May 18, 2014)

I wanted to get some feedback on a site I stumbled upon.  I don't want to post the url so I'll describe it and see if anyone recognizes it.  I have seen it posted once here, but now it's gone.

The site is very bland, the only link is the contact email.  The first line on top is *******NEWS*********
The thing that worries me about this site is that there is medical pot listed in addition to aas.  That seems like it would draw attention to it. (LEO)
It has a .ws domain.  Dude uses a safe-mail email address.

I know this is vague, but any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 18, 2014)

Lachoneus said:


> I wanted to get some feedback on a site I stumbled upon.  I don't want to post the url so I'll describe it and see if anyone recognizes it.  I have seen it posted once here, but now it's gone.
> 
> The site is very bland, the only link is the contact email.  The first line on top is *******NEWS*********
> The thing that worries me about this site is that there is medical pot listed in addition to aas.  That seems like it would draw attention to it. (LEO)
> ...



That definitely sounds like a baaaad idea. I'd stay away from that personally.


----------



## Iron1 (May 19, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> That definitely sounds like a baaaad idea. I'd stay away from that personally.



I would definitely agree.


----------



## IronAthiest (May 21, 2014)

The whole concept seems like a poor idea. Especially if it's clear that your eager to purchase gear and are hanging around until someone shares a source with you.  I'd say that's an easy way to get preyed upon and taken for your cash. It also does seem a little strange that you've found and received so much product from multiple sources, and that what you have run is apparently very potent. Sounds like your set to go already...


----------

